# Suburbanites and near urban dwellers beware.



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Seeing hundreds and hundreds lining up at under supplied food banks in rural areas in Texas and the shutdown of meat packers like Smithfield and Tyson may be a harbinger of hard times coming. The urban dwellers may find themselves out of food and supplies. They could become desperate and transition from cities to small towns and suburbs. I am monitoring every frequency out there and taking it all in. Nothing too bad so far, but we should brace ourselves and be ready.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Indeed! I'm seeing stories on the news today about things beginning to reopen next week. It needs to happen. We're on the precipice of UGLY and the powers that be know it.

Stay sharp and keep safe!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smithfield sold out to the ChiComs a number of years ago.
They can go pound sand.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I used to support Smithfield because they sponsored the Number 43 car for Richard Petty Motor Sports.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Everybody is getting all worked up about Oil futures crashing but PIKE Futures are SOARING! 

Bring it on, you Urban Yutes!!! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> Seeing hundreds and hundreds lining up at under supplied food banks in rural areas in Texas and the shutdown of meat packers like Smithfield and Tyson may be a harbinger of hard times coming. The *unprepared* urban dwellers may find themselves out of food and supplies. They could become desperate and transition from cities to small towns and suburbs. I am monitoring every frequency out there and taking it all in. Nothing too bad so far, but we should brace ourselves and be ready.


Fify.

I fear it's going to get worse. I can easily see some riots starting in the grocery store aisles.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ventured out today, bank run, pharmacy, for another 50 pounds of dog food.

Conditions are getting worse around here.

When at the BJ's club it was almost empty, old geezer time in the AM.

Now the following is from the opening of the club, was there waiting for doors to open.

Meats and chicken were scarce but still the coolers, no butter was present of any kind.

Pre-packaged ham, turkey and sausage was missing.

What I did notice was four pallets of rice on the floor.

Four different brands but all the same price $20.00 a bag, but they were 50# bags!

I did not buy any, but should have.

Had paper towels but no TP.

Bought 16 cans of tuna for the kid.

I don't need anything, but the meds for the kid, 

got a 3 months supply of migraine meds today bringing total to a year at nominal usage.

My concern is about foragers who might think us country folks are easy targets.

If everything collapses I will break out the SMg's if needed, don't want to.

Actually I hope they all pass us over for richer grounds.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> If everything collapses I will break out the *SMg's* if needed, don't want to.


Sometimes I hate not knowing more than asking. What are SMg's?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Machine guns.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Ventured out today, bank run, pharmacy, for another 50 pounds of dog food.
> 
> My concern is about foragers who might think us country folks are easy targets.


About you? They'd be sorely surprised.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Machine guns.


Thanks. I supposed it was submachine guns but thought I'd just ask rather than guess for extra credit. I'm not too old to learn but old enough to swallow my pride and not waste time being lost or wrong these days.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The last COP and the Current Mayor of Milwaukee flat out told the hood rats to go side the city to seal and they would not arrest them. Pretty much the same now.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

We have been sleeping with the windows open and everything turned off in the house so the dogs can wake me up if I am soundly sleeping. If you come here to cause trouble stop and take the time to get right with your god before proceeding. I have spare magazines on the bedside stand enough to saw cars in half.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> Thanks. I supposed it was submachine guns but thought I'd just ask rather than guess for extra credit. I'm not too old to learn but old enough to swallow my pride and not waste time being lost or wrong these days.


Those guns are all locked in the big safe, they all are legal, should have bought more when I had the chance.

It would truly have to be SHTF for me to use them, there are 15 mags for each loaded and in the same safe.

To me that would have to be the equivalent of "pulling the chain", AKA, FPF, no less of a situation.

Most of those who are older ex military should be familiar with the phrase, at least the combat arms vets.

Sum total is I want to be left alone, I bother no one and expect the same back.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@SOCOM42 " Sum total is I want to be left alone, I bother no one and expect the same back." I think we all feel that way in a very big way.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Fify.
> 
> I fear it's going to get worse. I can easily see some riots starting in the grocery store aisles.


I can see fights between obese women, each with two carts - one full of trash food and the other full with three or four little kids.
Happens in small town Georgia in normal times.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I can see fights between obese women, each with two carts - one full of trash food and the other full with three or four little kids.
> Happens in small town Georgia in normal times.


Don't forget to mention their designer clothes, $125 hairdos, packs of cigarettes and EBT cards.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While the local Fry's (Kroger subsidiary) by me has had a lot of empty shelves, today wasn't to bad. Found bread, hamburger, milk, and a little water in gallons (the city water tastes like crap in Tucson area). Canned meats are gone, as well as TP, bleach, paper towels, tuna. But it seems if I go every 2-3 days, I can find most of what I need. Even found a blue berry pie a few days ago. The thing that really bothers me is perscription meds. I am on an auto refill with CVS, and it took them 9 days to get my med in stock. Not the greatest, but livable, so far.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Things are slowly getting back to normal here. The nearest grocery store is about 35 miles away so we do go there often in normal times, but we did go last week and they had most things including meat. Since most of the snowbirds have now left, the stores are MUCH better. They were limiting how much folks could buy. - One package of fresh beef, one of fresh pork and one of fresh chicken. You could buy as much frozen meat or lunch meat as you wanted. We did not need anything beyond a dog prescription but they did have some really nice ribeyes on sale for $5 per pound! So hell yeah! I guess folks would rather buy 10 pounds of crappy hamburger than one package of 2 steaks. Oh well, their loss is my gain.

A couple weeks ago I went to the local dollar store to get a 12 pack of pop. I walked down the TP aisle just to see if they had any; they did not. When I went to pay for the pop, the cashier asked me if I needed TP. I told no, but she mentioned they keep several cases in the back just for locals so when we need it, do not hesitate to ask. Small town life is pretty dang sweet.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm thinking the food shortage is late, but building, too.
If oil becomes too expensive to ship, the flow stops. If the flow stops, so do the trucks. If the trucks stop, the country stops.
We've been pretending like we are truly "locked down", but we had fairly reliable supply lines continuing to bring our stuff to the shelves. That can still change. If it does, oh boy...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been saying for years that all it takes is one damn domino. The right domino and it all comes down.

That's OK tho. The goberment is large and in charge. They got this.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I hope we never go to last line of defense. But one of my goals has been to extend that out as far as we can support. Our Area of defense will withstand the hood rats. At least out here we do have open area and anything that does not belong here stands out.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I hope we never go to last line of defense. But one of my goals has been to extend that out as far as we can support. Our Area of defense will withstand the hood rats. At least out here we do have open area and anything that does not belong here stands out.


Here it will be CQB, nothing more than 50 yards due to trees.

That is why Cal. 30 AP and 7.62x51 AP are and will be the core of defensive fires.

This too includes 8X57 Mauser AP.

Plenty of AK and AR types for closer in if needed.

Depending on the class and volume of the OPFOR, the level of firepower may be increased.

It will also be dependent upon the current political level of law in the state if any exist.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Seems sites that track real estate are finding many more searches for homes in rural areas recently. Some folks are starting to wake up to the fact being in a city when things go south isnt a good idea.

The globalists plan to herd us all into big cities to control us easier is backfiring. 

We all maybe getting new neighbors when this is over.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Here it will be CQB, nothing more than 50 yards due to trees.
> 
> That is why Cal. 30 AP and 7.62x51 AP are and will be the core of defensive fires.
> 
> ...


 LEO will be busy with the cities. they don't have time for us now they sure won't when things go south.
If you go back far enough they use to clear around the home and building to keep fire back and to help keep wild life back. Then society changed and the trend switched to planting near the homes. Hint CA may want to try this.
I have stayed with clearing things back.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Here it will be CQB, nothing more than 50 yards due to trees.
> 
> That is why Cal. 30 AP and 7.62x51 AP are and will be the core of defensive fires.
> 
> ...


I got my CQB rifle ready  Plenty of fully loaded mags too!
View attachment 105697

View attachment 105699


Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I saw news today that hog farmers are euthanizing piglets because there is no demand for pork.
Last week farmers in Florida had to let produce rot in the fields because of no demand.
Dairy farmers have been dumping milk on the ground for the same reason.

I hope everyone has their freezers full. Prices in the fall will be horrendous.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> LEO will be busy with the cities. they don't have time for us now they sure won't when things go south.
> If you go back far enough they use to clear around the home and building to keep fire back and to help keep wild life back. Then society changed and the trend switched to planting near the homes. Hint CA may want to try this.
> I have stayed with clearing things back.


I have pushed back the treeline to 50 yards on this side of the road, the opposite side is owned by the town, can't do anything with that.

On the opposite side of the property is the river.

Outside of the bunker there are a few sand bagged fighting positions available, hidden.

They are set up for mutual support.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We must always remember the BG counts on you not expecting them, they count on you being afraid of them. They count of a false feeling of bad ass on their part. They also count of history, they have been allowed by lax LE to get away with their dirty deeds for a long time. Their time will run out.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> We must always remember the BG counts on you not expecting them, they count on you being afraid of them. They count of a false feeling of bad ass on their part. They also count of history, they have been allowed by lax LE to get away with their dirty deeds for a long time. Their time will run out.


You know, I think a severed head on a Slippy pike makes it perfectly clear who the bad ass actually is... without speaking a single word or firing a single shot. Point is to avoid conflict whenever possible and by sending such a message to intruders, I think many will choose to look elsewhere to ply their dirty deeds.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

With the amount of guns being bought the last year or so the BG's should rethink their position. Maybe count on getting shot a lot quicker then normal.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chipper said:


> With the amount of guns being bought the last year or so the BG's should rethink their position. Maybe count on getting shot a lot quicker then normal.


Or they just go to where there's oppressive gun control laws in place. Like you can't keep a loaded gun, the ammo must be locked in a separate safe from the guns in their safe....


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I have been saying for years that all it takes is one damn domino. The right domino and it all comes down.
> 
> That's OK tho. The goberment is large and in charge. They got this.


You do bring up one of the best and most important points... connectivity. If covid is the domino then it's falling. Reading the last few days I'm still amazed (although I shouldn't be) about the connectivity. Subconsciously I know all this stuff but damn.

Example.. coke the soda. They are in a bad shape because movie theaters are closed. Theaters are closed so online streaming is the trend. We don't eat out and/or eating habits have changed so restaurants fail, food and produce companies dump product and processing plants close. Driving is way down, stores and factors etc use less energy.. oil collapses... can't use the inventories... and on and on.

You get the point.

We need to restart the economy otherwise this will make the Great Depression seem like a walk in the park.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

paraquack said:


> While the local Fry's (Kroger subsidiary) by me has had a lot of empty shelves, today wasn't to bad. Found bread, hamburger, milk, and a little water in gallons (the city water tastes like crap in Tucson area). Canned meats are gone, as well as TP, bleach, paper towels, tuna. But it seems if I go every 2-3 days, I can find most of what I need. Even found a blue berry pie a few days ago. The thing that really bothers me is perscription meds. I am on an auto refill with CVS, and it took them 9 days to get my med in stock. Not the greatest, but livable, so far.


Doesn't your city water come from the Colorado River? We have a few friends in the area and I don't know any who willingly drink the city water.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Sasquatch said:


> We all maybe getting new neighbors when this is over.


I hope not because the tendency in urban liberals is to move to more rural areas and continue to vote as they did before.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

******* said:


> You know, I think a severed head on a Slippy pike makes it perfectly clear who the bad ass actually is... without speaking a single word or firing a single shot. Point is to avoid conflict whenever possible and by sending such a message to intruders, I think many will choose to look elsewhere to ply their dirty deeds.


 True but it may also give them a warning of what they are dealing with. Toss up. Kind of like the second they know you have a gun is as the bullet enters their body.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Or they just go to where there's oppressive gun control laws in place. Like you can't keep a loaded gun, the ammo must be locked in a separate safe from the guns in their safe....


How many people do you think actually follow those laws in the privacy of their own homes? I think the only people who do are liberal gun owners and what percent of gun owners do you think that is?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> How many people do you think actually follow those laws in the privacy of their own homes? I think the only people who do are liberal gun owners and what percent of gun owners do you think that is?


If there's a place where such stupid laws are enacted, that means there's a lot of folks who are anti-gun. Ergo, easy pickin's for the BGs.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> If there's a place where such stupid laws are enacted, that means there's a lot of folks who are anti-gun. Ergo, easy pickin's for the BGs.


We have some pretty stupid gun laws in Washington, enacted via initiative when they weren't acted on in the legislature. We have some ultra-rich guys here who are willing to finance them. Bill Gates, Steve Ballmer and one other local guy whose name is escaping me right now. Plus Bloomberg. Most of the rural country sheriffs have stated they won't enforce it.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

The store shelves in my area are pretty well stocked, things are mostly back to normal with the exception of a few bare spots and limits on certain items. I'm worried about the local economy if things remain closed down. A couple factories in my area which are huge employers have a two week shutdown due to positive tests and certain restaurants have already announced they aren't going to reopen. Sucks for me as I'm finishing school in December and I'm not so sure there's going to be a job for me at the end of the road. I do have a job and its one of those "essential" ones but damn, I was hoping to finally land a gig where I don't have to deal with the public.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> I hope not because the tendency in urban liberals is to move to more rural areas and continue to vote as they did before.


This is true. That's why, when you see a real estate agent with a nice yuppy-like couple step out of a car in your neck of the woods you run out of the house naked and screaming with your husband in chase holding and ax yelling "woman, get back here for yer monthly toenail trimming!"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> This is true. That's why, when you see a real estate agent with a nice yuppy-like couple step out of a car in your neck of the woods you run out of the house naked and screaming with your husband in chase holding and ax yelling "woman, get back here for yer monthly toenail trimming!"


The house down the street was a HUD house. Every time the neighbor saw someone looking at the house, she would crank up a David Allen Coe song. I won't mention the name of the song.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> The house down the street was a HUD house. Every time the neighbor saw someone looking at the house, she would crank up a David Allen Coe song. I won't mention the name of the song.


Now that's funny. :vs_lol:

But don't y'all forget, they will think country folks are easy pickin's for a large number of people.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Sasquatch said:


> This is true. That's why, when you see a real estate agent with a nice yuppy-like couple step out of a car in your neck of the woods you run out of the house naked and screaming with your husband in chase holding and ax yelling "woman, get back here for yer monthly toenail trimming!"


Just the sight of me naked would be enough to scare anyone away.

Over at our place in Grand Coulee, "next door" neighbor used to sit out on his porch in the nude. I never went that directions when I walked because I wanted that to remain something I just heard about from the other neighbors rather than saw for myself. I mean, the guy was in his 70s and some things can't be unseen.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> Thanks. I supposed it was submachine guns but thought I'd just ask rather than guess for extra credit. I'm not too old to learn but old enough to swallow my pride and not waste time being lost or wrong these days.


I dialed in the new MPX-K at the farm yesterday. Yes SubMachineGun would be the venerable SMG. My all time favorite CQB/Close-in weapon. My son works at SIG and got me a crazy deal with his discount. Unfortunately the Sig Romeo 3XL shot loose and my zero has to be re done. I put some red locktite on all the mounting screws and tomorrow, by goodness, it will be ready for night stand duty. These are also being referred to as PCCs lately. Pistol Caliber Carbines. However you slice it, a great home defense option. I load mine with Win. Ranger 147 Gr. Bonded JHP.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Denton said:


> The house down the street was a HUD house. Every time the neighbor saw someone looking at the house, she would crank up a David Allen Coe song. I won't mention the name of the song.


Well......My wife ran off with a......


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Now that's funny. :vs_lol:
> 
> But don't y'all forget, they will think country folks are easy pickin's for a large number of people.


And they would be wrong. I will give all that I can. I have been giving and giving and giving. Should someone come here with taking on their mind?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> And they would be wrong. I will give all that I can. I have been giving and giving and giving. Should someone come here with taking on their mind?


3 places I would love to have full video of an assault on would be @Slippy Lodge, @SOCOM42 Inn and the newest place @Inor Acres. Not that I would wish that on y'all but the hood rats wouldn't know what hit them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Well get this first

View attachment 105719


Then lock and load.

Get some lime.....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> 3 places I would love to have full video of an assault on would be @Slippy Lodge, @SOCOM42 Inn and the newest place @Inor Acres. Not that I would wish that on y'all but the hood rats wouldn't know what hit them.


Hey!! Hey!!
You forgot Ol' RPD and the punji pit o' death!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Hey!! Hey!!
> You forgot Ol' RPD and the punji pit o' death!!


My apology. I do want to see their reactions when dealing with someone who knows what they are doing, so yes, you're included.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The nice thing about living on a dirt road six miles outside a one stop light town is the ruts sometimes get tough on those Beemers and Acuras.
And when wifey finds out from the realtor that the nearest mall is an hour away, well....................................:vs_shocked:

It was even better when Tyson had the processing plant in Jacksonville, and we had Tyson contract chicken farmers everywhere out here.
Between hundreds of thousands of chickens, and beef cattle, High Maintenance Barbie learned that the "Country Fresh Smell" they advertise on TV was a bunch of horse hockey.:vs_laugh:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Thinking about putting one of these bad boy up at night or when I'm not home

View attachment 105721


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

When can people learn that a sign that says, dead end road, private, means just that???

I am sitting here in the kitchen, working on the evening din, din, passing time with this laptop.

A truck with tinted windows drives down and then comes back after turning around at the end, slow again going by.

Whoever is in it can see the two Cherokees in the yard, must know someone is home.

They don't belong here or anywhere near here.

If they are sizing us up for a home invasion let it be so, I don't care, I don't clean up blood but the dogs do.

Right now there is an AK and a 1911 less than a foot away from me, both are in condition one.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Thinking about putting one of these bad boy up at night or when I'm not home
> 
> View attachment 105721


You're assuming that criminals care about reading signs..................or care about private property.............or even care what you think. They are smarter than you, just ask them and they'll tell you.


----------



## next_chapter (Aug 27, 2018)

*What is wrong w/ employers ?*



csi-tech said:


> Seeing hundreds and hundreds lining up at under supplied food banks in rural areas in Texas and the shutdown of meat packers like Smithfield and Tyson may be a harbinger of hard times coming. The urban dwellers may find themselves out of food and supplies. They could become desperate and transition from cities to small towns and suburbs. I am monitoring every frequency out there and taking it all in. Nothing too bad so far, but we should brace ourselves and be ready.


Have read & viewed MANY posts that the "packers" employers provided NO... CORRECT... NO protection ...til folks started not showing up for work... supposedly have started providing ...so this should be a temp loss of food supplies.
Greediness makes its appearance sooooo quickly in "situations"... capitalism... at its finest...


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

next_chapter said:


> Have read & viewed MANY posts that the "packers" employers provided NO... CORRECT... NO protection ...til folks started not showing up for work... supposedly have started providing ...so this should be a temp loss of food supplies.
> Greediness makes its appearance sooooo quickly in "situations"... capitalism... at its finest...


What? Are your parents cousins?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

next_chapter said:


> Have read & viewed MANY posts that the "packers" employers provided NO... CORRECT... NO protection ...til folks started not showing up for work... supposedly have started providing ...so this should be a temp loss of food supplies.
> Greediness makes its appearance sooooo quickly in "situations"... capitalism... at its finest...


I have yet to see one article that shows masks prevent you from getting any virus. Please provide documentation supporting your position that masks will prevent you from getting it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

News is not taking about it. NYC murders way up . Commercial break in's up 122%. So much for stay at home orders mayor.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Thinking about putting one of these bad boy up at night or when I'm not home
> 
> View attachment 105721


Clay County, Florida, cops encountered a hand written version of this while they were serving a warrant.
They broke the door down and arrested the guy anyway.
Posted it on their Face Book page and had a big laugh over it.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Seeing hundreds and hundreds lining up at under supplied food banks in rural areas in Texas and the shutdown of meat packers like Smithfield and Tyson may be a harbinger of hard times coming. The urban dwellers may find themselves out of food and supplies. They could become desperate and transition from cities to small towns and suburbs. I am monitoring every frequency out there and taking it all in. Nothing too bad so far, but we should brace ourselves and be ready.


I think we are just getting ready to see who is really a Vegan...and who is just being PC....


----------

